# 12" 1000rms PPI's



## sbcaprice305 (Jan 17, 2012)

Seems like a good deal to me. 125 bucks a pop, 1000rms.

Precision Power DCX 124 12 inch Sub Subwoofer PPI | eBay

Edit: Upon further research they're meh.


----------



## toysareforboys (Apr 9, 2012)

What amp puts out 1k at 8 ohms? 

-Jamie M.


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

toysareforboys said:


> What amp puts out 1k at 8 ohms?
> 
> -Jamie M.


An amp that puts out 4k at 2ohms... lol


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

toysareforboys said:


> What amp puts out 1k at 8 ohms?
> 
> -Jamie M.


or an amp that puts out 2k at 4 ohm


----------



## sbcaprice305 (Jan 17, 2012)

Day b 4dvc yall.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

sbcaprice305 said:


> Day b 4dvc yall.


run two get 1


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't know anyone that has ever stepped one down like that before But I believe the warhorse will get you 2500 watts @ 8Oms. kinda silly though. 

who in the hell has an 8 ohm single coil 1000 watt sub though? sounds to me like you should be asking a wiring question eh? If you did have a Giant 8 Ohm sub, it's either some kind of Pa or it is a part of a set up that had many subs in it the same make and model. at least 3. 

you won't ever get a great answer if you do not ask a great question.


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

dual VC is made to wire up for multiple sub systems. if you are using it as a single sub you wire it to a 2 Ohm load and use a mono @ 2 Ohms. I never do this on small systems ( under 5k watts ) but if you wanted to you could bridge two a/b class 2 channel amps - daisy chain them, and then run each coil off a each amp @ 4 Ohms total load for each amp, mess up and kill your items though so be careful setting those gains and getting everything correct. Mono 2 Ohm is the best way to go though. Try a 600.1 - you can pick one up used fairly cheap. kx600.1 stable @ 2Ohm - gonna push around 790 10 830 watts @ 13 to 14 volts. Feed your amp properly and it will do you right.

1000 watts to some companies are not 400 to 700 to others. a 1000 watt sub that be run vented, ported, or sealed is tested sealed, 1000 watts max is the destruction mode for continuous - If the tests are preformed and the sub is true 1000 watt max, and it is used vented, ported or free air You can figure it;s NEW destruction point for those enclosures with no or little back pressure about Or less than 1/2 of that that is posted in its specs. could be less if the company that made it is unscrupulous and thinks you are a Moron.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

For $45 more you can get one new with a return policy!!!

New PPI 12" Subwoofer DCX122 Precision Power DVC | eBay


----------



## 22689 (Mar 25, 2009)

I see that link now. 

I didn't realize you were referring to an eBay listing or a specific sub till now. 

That seller has good feedback but it is pretty apparent he has no clue what he is doing. he's advertising a dual 4 ohm sub and describes it as a single coil sub. really odd. 

shows two subs - but selling them 1 at a time. you have to pay twice that price to get both of them. 

he doesn't sell car audio exclusively or even regularly - those boxes have more wear on them than just about any I have ever seen. the real specs from the mfg are posted in places on the net and it looks like he didn't even look those up for some reason. 

would have been real easy to post a more exact listing for those subs. 

Dual 4 Ohm Voice Coil (also available in dual 2 ohm upon request) 
Approx. Peak Power Handling: 2000 Watts 
RMS Continuous Power Handling: 1000 Watts 
Cutting edge industrial design and technology (patent pending) 
Proprietary die-cast basket supports integrated Dual Gap motor assembly 
Forced-air cooling via vented spider ring and extended pole piece 
Ultra-rigid foamed polypropylene cone and conformally joined Santoprene surround 
Proprietary AngleLock wiring terminals accept heavy gauge cabling 
Tooled rubber wrap-gasket for air-tight seal in front or rear mount applications 
Efficiency: 85.41 dB 
Frequency Range: 40-2,500 Hz 
Rec. Sealed Enclosure Size: 0.95 cu. ft. 
Rec. SPL Sealed Enclosure Size: 0.80 cu. ft
-----------------

Since they are both Used - they should be used together again. kinda weird he's selling them the way he is selling them. 

no telling if hes got something else messed up. 

not trying to discourage you at all - just saying. 

he also says if they are installed by a pro then your good. lol try finding a pro that will sign a statement saying he installed used subs you bought off eBay . may as well have said no returns. that's the norm. 

anyway. good luck.


----------

